# Extending the Productive Life of the Stock Cow



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Shortages/values of beef means looking more closely at culling your brood cows.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/extending_the_productive_life_of_the_stock_cow_NAA_University_News_Release/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice article Mike, Thanks.

With the current prices it is worth while to try and keep a productive cow longer. One advantage we have here in the south is short winters and winter grazing.

It is hard to cull a cow that is raising a nice calf every year.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

In my area, cow doesn't start to realize a profit till the 4th calf. There are people that cull cows after 4 or 5 calves, but to me that's a lot of money left on the table. I have some cows in my herd that are 14 years old, broken mouthed but still drop a live calf year after year.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

stack em up said:


> In my area, cow doesn't start to realize a profit till the 4th calf. There are people that cull cows after 4 or 5 calves, but to me that's a lot of money left on the table. I have some cows in my herd that are 14 years old, broken mouthed but still drop a live calf year after year.


Oldest cow I have has as good calf on her right now as any other on the place. I figure as long as I have enough grass or hay to go around, & she keeps producing, I'd be loosing $$$ to sell her.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I had a cow that died last year. I got her for my 6th bitlrthday and she was probably 4 or 5 when I got her. She raised 18 good calves for me and only went open 1 year. Luckily her last calf was a nice heifer so I had something to keep her legacy going. Before that she had 12 bull calves in a row. By far the most profitable cow I ever had.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I have a friend with several cows in their teens. He is a good cattleman and the cows are kept in good shape their entire life.


----------

